# Might be a repost... Orange Shaved Slammed CC (pic heavy)



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

Somewhat reminds me of my 1st VW:
























































































The color seems the same as when the sun hit my two-tone MKIV.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

That color is god awful. Thank you for raping my eyes this morning. LOL 
Other than the color it looks good, although the rear wheels look funny in the wheel well for some reason.


----------



## 1TsMeJP (Feb 3, 2009)

i want that badgeless grill!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (1TsMeJP)*

Repost yes, car is heinous, interior is gawd awful. I actually like the color but some of the body work is no good for me. The badgeless is a custom grill go order a second grill and get your plastic welding on if you want one so bad.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Might be a repost... Orange Shaved Slammed CC (RafaGolfBr)*

Stupid question....but how do you get in that car..like how do I open the doors?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Might be a repost... Orange Shaved Slammed CC (Costy)*

Solenoids


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Might be a repost... Orange Shaved Slammed CC (Costy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_Stupid question....but how do you get in that car..like how do I open the doors?









Solenoids, aka Poppers. here's a link for an example http://www.slickcar.com/produc...D=544


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Might be a repost... Orange Shaved Slammed CC (thisisnotdave)*

I should have known, you rodders think of everything, cool!


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

Why would you remove the VW badges?


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (Sparda29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sparda29* »_Why would you remove the VW badges? 

Why not!?








Its called: de-badging. goes well with shaving (removing body moldings, trims and etc) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

the front is cool, the rear not so much


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Just when you thought you've seen it all..


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (caj1)*

different...


----------



## mag29610 (Jan 20, 2010)

**** looks good man:beer:


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

caj1 said:


> Just when you thought you've seen it all..


...and hope you never have to see it again. :thumbdown:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I can appreciate the amount of work that went into the car, but it is horrible looking. :what:


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> I can appreciate the amount of work that went into the car, but it is horrible looking. :what:


My thought exactly. :thumbup:

I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all. Eh, each to his own I guess. :screwy:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I want that grill


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

I can definitely appreciate the work put into it but couldn't see myself doing this to my own. But it does inspire me to do a few things... (black roof, badgeless grille)

OP, I remember seeing those pics of your Mk4 from way back. :thumbup:


----------

